# 1996 Johnson 15 hp Accel. sticking



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

hey fellas. the acceleration is sticking when I "go" on the tiller I just got with the gheenoe. I had to remove the cowling and push back on it manually but as soon as I took off again it would stick again. it's not a huge problem when in gear though I'm idling faster than I'd like to, but once I put it into neutral it goes way too high and is going to mess me up! I will attach a pic tonight. anything I can do without a mechanic? thx.


----------

